# lorcin model L22?



## chinquapin (Aug 5, 2008)

Who knows how to break down this pistol?  Please tell me how!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've got to be missing something simple, can't believe this is whipping me   Here is a pic of the pistol for anyone curious.  Seriously this is rediculous!!!!

 I tried to look it up on the internet, found some info but couldn't find where to break it down.  If someone know please let me know.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 5, 2008)

At the back of the slide is a cylinder that the firing pin rides in. Ensure the pistol is unloaded, and dry fire it. When the firing pin has dropped push in the cylinder(will be under spring tension) and rock the slide up and forward off the barrel. This gun has a frame mounted barrel so you have work the slide off of it.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 5, 2008)

EMC-GUN said:


> At the back of the slide is a cylinder that the firing pin rides in. Ensure the pistol is unloaded, and dry fire it. When the firing pin has dropped push in the cylinder(will be under spring tension) and rock the slide up and forward off the barrel. This gun has a frame mounted barrel so you have work the slide off of it.



You are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 8, 2008)

So did it work? It has been awhile since I've broke one down.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Does the 380 work the same? Shamed to say but my son was given a Lorcin 380 some years ago and I have yet to tear it down.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe it does.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 9, 2008)

All Lorcin's break down the way he decribe...
I have the old Lorcin 380 and have had nothing but Great Luck with it....and God only knows how many rounds have been put thur it and still holds it sites to be true


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Good deal sir!!!  Broke down and cleaned like it aint never been cleaned since we got it..


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 9, 2008)

That will be 35 bucks each fellas! Just kidding!!!!


----------



## wildcatt (Sep 15, 2008)

*break down*

my son has one but I got one to repair and I had to sit down and figure it out."gun parts cat" is great help because you get a break down of parts(exploded view)and a lot of those inexpensive pistols have same design.


----------



## dkwillfly (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been looking for additional clips for my 380 for a long time.  Anybody have any thoughts.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Sep 17, 2008)

Gunbroker.com for clips.


----------



## wildcatt (Sep 18, 2008)

dk: gun parts/cdnn/tom forrest and others.


----------

